# Онемение от стоп поднялось до груди, покалывает кисти



## Ксения096 (14 Сен 2014)

Добрый день! мне 36 лет. Неделю назад вдруг вечером поднялась температура ненадолго, а утром появилось онемение в ногах. Сейчас уже дошло до груди, кистей..В четверг сделали рентген поясничного и грудного отдела позвоночника, в пятницу-ОАК. К врачу записана только на вторник, но пойду завтра попробую узнать результаты..К вертебрологу только аж на 25.09 записали. Что делать? какие анализы просить? Стоит торопить? я нервничаю...


----------



## La murr (15 Сен 2014)

*Ксения096*, здравствуйте!
Разместите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки и результат анализа крови в своей теме. 
О том, как это правильно сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
В каком регионе Вы проживаете?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Сен 2014)

А что в ОАК?


----------



## Ксения096 (16 Сен 2014)

в общем, госпитализировали меня с предварительным диагнозом "Синдром Гийена-Барре", полинейропатия. 23-25 августа переболела каким-то вирусом с температурой 38-от него и пляшут. Ставят капельницы, ОАК в пятницу был нормальный, сегодня еще взяли из вены развернутую биохимию+ОАК, результат пока не знаю. На снимках рентгеновских в пояснице-остеохондроз 1-2 степени, в груди-спондилез 1-2 степени. Вчера уже еле ноги волочила. сегодня после 2-х дней капельниц чувствую себя гораздо лучше. Сегодня проверяли проводимость нервов нижних конечностей. Написали-полинейропатия чувствительных нервов, радикулопатия двигательных-как-то так. Завтра будут голову смотреть, хотят отправить на МРТ грудного отдела, консилиум с заведующей.


----------



## Ксения096 (16 Сен 2014)

а, про регион-г.Екатеринбург.


----------

